# Can anyone I.D. this shark for me



## AU-N-CDN (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey folks, we caught this shark the other night in North Carolina and we'd love to know what kind it was. Also, concerning hook removal...I usually catch 4-5' sharks and have always been successful in pinching down a barb or using bolt cutters if need be to make sure I get these guys back in the water as healthily as possible but the hook was not even visible so I had to cut the leader. I worried that it had been out of the water too long and did not want to risk its safety. What I would like to know for next time is: how long (and what are the contributing factors) can a shark stay out of the water?


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

Looks like a bull shark.


----------



## ckuehl (Feb 11, 2009)

Man eater... Looks like a bull.


----------



## AU-N-CDN (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey, thanks a lot for the quick response guys. Is there something specific you see that makes you say bull shark, or is it more one of those "that just looks like a bull shark" kind of things?


----------



## gfowler (Jun 30, 2011)

*Atlantic Sharp Nosed Shark*

Based on the slope of the head, roundness of the snout, dorsal shape, coloring and tail shape, and the notch in the tail, I would guess Atlantic Sharp Nosed Shark.

No, I'm not an expert. But I was curious enough to look at some pictures . . (;

Here is one I found: http://www.acfishing.com/fishid/***.html


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree with sharpnose. Definitely not a bull.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## alka144 (May 4, 2010)

It's not a bullshark. The coloring is wrong and the nose is too pointy.

It's not a sharpnose. They usually have spots and only get about 4 ft max.

It looks a lot like a finetooth shark to me. 

-Zach


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

sharp nose stay small. nose is to pointy for bull. i'd say fine tooth also. just goes to show shark id ing is hard especialy in the excitement of catcing them. none the less good catch.


----------



## AU-N-CDN (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks for the input everyone. It makes me feel better about struggling to identify that shark when I see folks like you having to bat it around a little as well. BTW, the catch was my 17 year old nephew's and he was absolutely jacked about it. I appreciate all of your feedback on my question and also the great info you provide on this site in general.


----------



## captduane (Feb 24, 2011)

Im going with a Dusky Shark. Very common in the waters off of Carolina. When we shark fished out there this is usually what we caught.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

captduane said:


> Im going with a Dusky Shark. Very common in the waters off of Carolina. When we shark fished out there this is usually what we caught.


X2 I am 99.9% shure its a Dusky.
Shawn


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

spinner? definitely not bull or sharpnose


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Its a Blacktip 100%
http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/fish/gallery/descript/spinnershark/spinnershark.html


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm terrible at shark ID unless it's an obvious - them sandbar like sharks all look the same to me. I know the bull by its behavior and not its looks (they're mean). 

As to the buried hook, no problem as long as you use regular steel ones - stainless steel shark and tuna hooks are no good ... the regular metal ones will rust out and get rejected in a few months.

Keeping them out of the water for 5-10-12 minutes is no problem. Usually we have a tail-roper ready to drag them off the beach as we're taking pictures, measurements, and maybe darting a tag. 

Nice fish!


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

That was a Dusky. Nice fish. congrats.


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

jc said:


> spinner? definitely not bull or sharpnose


spinner was my first guess too, but i think it is a dusky. have yet to catch one off the surf.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I gotta go with Dusky as well....


----------



## Nautique (Sep 24, 2009)

Atlantic sharpnose looks to me


----------



## Nautique (Sep 24, 2009)

In general sharks do fairly well at recovery once they can move water across gills, but they have to be able to swim to do so. If the shark doesnt hesitate to swim off the beach it should be ok. I have seen them chase bait just as released after being on the beach for up to 5 minutes. The 100 degree temps here in Texas may put a hederance on that, gulf waters are very warm this year.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Dusky. Great fish. What did he bite?


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Atlantic sharpnose do not get this big. It is not a Atlantic sharpnose at all. They are small and have spots. Becuase it has a more pointed nose makes me think it is not a bull shark. I see no indication it is a black tip at all. Possible Dusky. Send the picture to Saltwater Magizine and ask them to ID for us and report back.


----------



## SpeckSlayer (Aug 13, 2011)

*Sharpnose*

Thats a good size Atlantic sharpnose. They are a pretty common catch but thats a big one there. Most that I have caught have been in the 2ft to 3.5ft range. Definitly not a bull though. They have more of a broad snub nose on em. Nice catch!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

It is a Finetooth shark.

No ridge, not a Dusky
All wrong to be a blacktip or spinner
Way to big for a Sharpnose
All wrong for a bullshark


----------

